

Better Revenue Through UX - cyriacthomas
http://adaptivepath.com/ideas/better-revenue-through-ux

======
LogicX
Video is unnecessarily obscured. Watch it at <http://bcove.me/wf01kza1>

------
Dystopian
I like hearing stories about UX benefit companies' bottom line in the wild.

As designer, all too many times do I give advice and get strongly told -
"that's nice, just design it this way.." It's sad because if I don't want to
design it, there'll surely be a fresh upstart that'll do it to take my place.

------
jawns
Anybody want to summarize what she says in the video?

~~~
vladd
She wanted to remove a display banner ad that was harming the UX, her boss
told her that she needs to find alternative revenue if she wants to remove the
ad. Therefore she make a comparison toolbox that opened in a new window
Expedia & other competing websites upon a user selection, which brought
revenue to Hotwire and at the same time proved to their customers that they do
indeed have the lowest prices.

At the end of the talk she mentions how important it is to find good metrics
to watch during any change, and how analytic insights guaranteed her a spot at
the table and the respect she was looking for.

------
vog
Nice article, but the crappy spam comment entries are quite a shame.

